# Paused (GrubHub Driver) Account



## GrubHub777

GrubHub PAUSED my driver account, and I have no clue why. Any fellow GrubHub Drivers know HOW and WHO to contact for a problem like this? 
I'm having trouble contacting a real person in GrubHub for help with this problem.


----------



## MikeSki

Covid restriction? Did they pause gh or just you?


----------



## Tony73

Could be because Covid is back? Curfew? Or did you have a bite off someone else’s burger? 🤔


----------



## smithers54

If you havent' ran anytime soon they will pause you as well as insurance ect


----------



## 45821

I was paused, I sent them an email, was reinstated after 4 days. Very vague explanation as to why I was paused.


----------



## 45821

You should have gotten an email which states that you fraudulently delayed deliveries. Just reply to that email.


----------



## uberboy1212

Does paused mean deactivated? Is that the exact term they used? Ive never heard that before


----------



## GrubHub777

Bon Jovi said:


> You should have gotten an email which states that you fraudulently delayed deliveries. Just reply to that email.


Yes!... Exactly!!! It sounds like you experienced the same thing I have. They Paused me on June 11th, and I immediately responded to their email they sent me at the same time they paused my account. Waited 3 or 4 days, then sent another after no response. No response on the 2nd email 4 or 5 days later, so I sent an email to my Driver Specialist... Got an Automated email from him stating GrubHub has gotten too big/busy for him to take emails or calls. But he sent a link to fill out my information, and said someone will respond. I've filled out that info and sent it in at least once a week since he sent that link... And haven't gotten a response from anybody! It seems that GrubHub has gotten so big, that they can't give personal care/help to their drivers. I can't call Customer Care either, because my driver app is paused/deactivated. I tried calling the Customer Care phone number directly/manually, but an automated message comes on that won't let you do anything.
I'm going to keep trying to send messages/emails and hope something happens.
Thank You For Your Response!!!


----------



## rideshareapphero

I was paused on 4/29, received the email and replied to it, I called them and they told me to email the specialist, emailed the specialist and only got an automated response, finally got another email 5/1 that I was reinstated.


----------



## 45821

GrubHub777 said:


> Yes!... Exactly!!! It sounds like you experienced the same thing I have. They Paused me on June 11th, and I immediately responded to their email they sent me at the same time they paused my account. Waited 3 or 4 days, then sent another after no response. No response on the 2nd email 4 or 5 days later, so I sent an email to my Driver Specialist... Got an Automated email from him stating GrubHub has gotten too big/busy for him to take emails or calls. But he sent a link to fill out my information, and said someone will respond. I've filled out that info and sent it in at least once a week since he sent that link... And haven't gotten a response from anybody! It seems that GrubHub has gotten so big, that they can't give personal care/help to their drivers. I can't call Customer Care either, because my driver app is paused/deactivated. I tried calling the Customer Care phone number directly/manually, but an automated message comes on that won't let you do anything.
> I'm going to keep trying to send messages/emails and hope something happens.
> Thank You For Your Response!!!


I think you should just sit tight. My friend was paused exactly one week before me and we both were reinstated at the very same time. I sent only one email, he did several and he had also called several times. I think that when you keep bugging them it may be counterproductive. Just be patient.


----------



## OP-Matt

Sorry to open an older thread, but I got this same email this morning at exactly 11am my local time, today is Tuesday. 
" We have noticed behavior on your account that is frequently associated with fraud. We have paused your account to investigate."
The last time I logged into GH was on Sunday evening, for about 2 hours. In that time I received zero orders, so I started to head home. Then I received 2 requests just before getting home that I declined, and then I logged off. 
Prior to this it had been almost a month since I had done any GH....for reasons. 
So with this pattern they think I got my account hacked or something?


----------



## kingcorey321

GrubHub777 said:


> GrubHub PAUSED my driver account, and I have no clue why. Any fellow GrubHub Drivers know HOW and WHO to contact for a problem like this?
> I'm having trouble contacting a real person in GrubHub for help with this problem.


Talk to your phone . SAY ( GOOGLE CALL GRUBHUB ) . all set. Now if you have any issue with gh at all with your account they will send you a email . Meaning it will run you in a circle. You very likely are totally doomed driving for gh.


----------



## rideshareapphero

OP-Matt said:


> Sorry to open an older thread, but I got this same email this morning at exactly 11am my local time, today is Tuesday.
> " We have noticed behavior on your account that is frequently associated with fraud. We have paused your account to investigate."
> The last time I logged into GH was on Sunday evening, for about 2 hours. In that time I received zero orders, so I started to head home. Then I received 2 requests just before getting home that I declined, and then I logged off.
> Prior to this it had been almost a month since I had done any GH....for reasons.
> So with this pattern they think I got my account hacked or something?


Reply to that email, that's what I did, got that email on 4/29, got an email back 3 days after I replied.


----------



## gomo

Will it be suspended if I do not receive orders at GH for a month?



GrubHub777 said:


> GrubHub PAUSED my driver account, and I have no clue why. Any fellow GrubHub Drivers know HOW and WHO to contact for a problem like this?
> I'm having trouble contacting a real person in GrubHub for help with this problem.


Why is your account suspended? Is it because you haven't taken orders for a month? Or is it detected by the system because you executed GH and Doordash orders at the same time?


----------



## OP-Matt

Here is GH’s reply:
“Thank you for reaching out. We paused your account for a short period of time. We appreciate your patience. We have reactivated your account. Please be aware that if this activity continues, it may affect your ability to continue to partner with us.”

What activity?!?!? What did I do? What should I keep from doing again?!?!?

In my old job I would have been fired for such a poor response to a vendor.


----------



## gomo

OP-Matt said:


> Here is GH's reply:
> "Thank you for reaching out. We paused your account for a short period of time. We appreciate your patience. We have reactivated your account. Please be aware that if this activity continues, it may affect your ability to continue to partner with us."
> 
> What activity?!?!? What did I do? What should I keep from doing again?!?!?
> 
> In my old job I would have been fired for such a poor response to a vendor.


Didn't GH tell the driver what he did wrong?


----------



## OP-Matt

gomo said:


> Didn't GH tell the driver what he did wrong?


Me. The driver. 
No. They said nothing. 
GH support is a joke.


----------

